# HOPE THIS HELPS SOMEONE...



## angelicaa (Mar 24, 2008)

I've had DP on and off for 8 years now. It can last a month, a few months and the longest stint was about a year straight. I didnt even know what is was at first until I found this site back in 2001. It really helped to know I wasnt going crazy and that other people experience what I was going thru. I have a history of panic attacks which I got under control before the DP ever came. I also have a family history of moderate depression, which I think I might have inherited also. I have never been to a shrink, but do alot of my own research online and by reading self help books. I dont really know why the DP decided to come into my life. But it did and I have finally decicded not to be so scared of it. I dont know if i have any advice that you guys havent already heard, but heres what works for me. Well, I just got over a 3 week spurt of DP. I hadnt had a spell in almost 3 years. Nothing was going on in my life that was stressful, which leads me to think maybe Dp can also be brought on by not enough going on in your life. I dunno, but anyways, I got this book on amazon called "overcoming depersonalization and feelings of unreality", by Anthony S. David. While it's not a cure-all, I believe it helped me to understand a little more about this condition and not to be so afraid of it. It uses cognitive behavioral techniques, to help you with negative and anxiety fueled thinking. I highly recommend this book to all. Keep living, it doesnt take your mind completely off of it but it helps. Even if it feels like your just going thru the motions, keep on going. It was easier to do that this time because I have a son now, so I had to no matter what. Try not to dwell on it, i Know thats hard but it can just get worse and feel scarier if you think about it too much. If I find myself dwelling on it too much I sometimes physically will shake it off and that helps snap myself back a little bit. Dont be discouraged by the cases where people have had it for years a nd years straight, we are all different and I believe even they (you) too can someday snap out of it. I've been through hell with this DP thing and I've had some really dark days, scary days, anxious, crying depressed days, but i"m still here and am actually 100% DP free right now. I'm not gonna try to fool myself and say it wont come back again, and if or when it does, I will face it head on, try not to trip out on it so much and keep on truckin. I will tell myself it is only temporary, no matter how long it lasts, and that i am not going crazy, schizophrenic or anything else like that. I belive that just like with panic attacks, our bodies defense mechanisms are out of whack for whatever reason and thats something i just have to accept. I believe us DP sufferes are all very unique, strong, sensitive and highly (maybe a lil too highly) in tune with or minds and bodies and that we will all be ok one way or another. If anyone has questions, or just wants to talk to someone that has been there many times, feel free to contact me. My e-mail address is [email protected]. 
My thoughts are with ALL of you.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm going to ask the obvious question 

Can you elaborate on how you got better?


----------



## angelicaa (Mar 24, 2008)

well, i think i pretty much summed it up in my first post. But I definately reccomend that book. I think i failed to mention that i do take 20 mg of paxil a day which helps me most of the time. Sometimes i have to increase the dosage if a bad spurt of dp comes along. Just keep living, try not to keep yourself away from people and the outside world. For me it felt better to stay away from everyone and everything, but you have to force yourself. Try to stay positive and know that you can beat it. Dont get discouraged if it gets better and comes back. It's an ongoing battle, and you have to stay strong.


----------

